# ECLSTS in York...



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Is every one going to Marty's?








I wish I could go.






















Ohh well!! 
I'll go to York instead!!!








This means more stuff for me!!!








So who is going to the ECLSTS in York Pa.?
I'm going Friday and Sat. morning.
I'm also bringing some one who has not been before!!
See you there!!








Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What???????????????????


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am there Friday morning, staying over night, and then head for a craft show in Harpers Ferry WV. SO I have to spend my money fast.Friday night is great, lots of talking at the motel.

Paul


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sean,
We are heading down early Wednesday and will be hellping Train-Li-USA with their setup and The Boston Inner City Club with their setup as well on Thursday. Have a safe trip and don't let George get you into any trouble.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

". . . .The Boston Inner City Club.."

Sounds new, have they been able to attend with their layout before ? 


doug c


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

They were there for the first Fall show!!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Besides being at Marty's, we will also have a booth at the Fall Show of the ECLSTS. Robert Buck from RCS will be on hand to answers all your questions, and he is our New East Coast distributor and installor for all our RCS / Cordless Renovations products line. Stop by our booth next to St. Aubins and say hello to Robert. 

Have a great weekend... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick. 
I am not amused.
As you did not acquire either the name Remote Control Systems name or the RCS initials, I thought we had an understanding, via your E mails to me, you were not going to use the intials RCS in any further advertising or promotions. 
You also agreed to not use the phrase *"formerly known as RCS"*.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I could not make either one so I sit back and wait for the pics to arrive to see how all goes. Later RJD


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony, I'm not sure why we are having this conversation in this forum, but here we go... 

In the US "freedom of speech" is the "First Ammendment" which gives me the right to say, write, promote or publish an article, a statement or my view point about a company, or person without being liabel, or slandered. When I made the agreement with you via email that means you have my word as a gentlemen that I will not use the RCS abbreviation or the name Remote Control Systems in the NEW subsidary company's business name of Cordless Renovations, LLC. I have honored that agreement. Know, Robert Buck (the installer for Don Sweet, RCS of NE and Cordless Renovations) is a very good friend of mine and he is manning my booths at the ECLSTS in York, PA this weekend under the Cordless Renovations, LLC name, not RCS. I have not nor will I use the the abbreviation RCS or the Remote Control Systems name to promote my NEW company's business, that I agreed to via email and I will honor it. But what I did not agree too was using the frase 'formerly known as RCS" in any of my promotional ads, published articles, or websites because that language is covered under the "First Ammendment." 

At this time I would like to remind you to re-read the "Non-Compete" (directly or in-directly) and "Gage Order" clauses that you signed and had notrized. I would also like to inform you that the laws here in the US with "Non-Compete" agreements are extremely strict, and they will enforce that agreement with you of any products you sell, distribute, or manufacture here in the US that competes with Cordless Renovations, LLC in North America. 

I didn't write it, but I will enforce it! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

FYI -- Freedom of speech means the government can't censor you. Doesn't mean you can't be restricted by the terms of a business agreement.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Ray, but that's incorrect...I'm well aware of what the agreement say's and what the original agreement states of Tony's forthcomings in his advertureous statements about any existing product line or any product line that I manufacture for the next seven years. 

Again, please do takes this the wrong way...but it's really something I will not discuss to anyone. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not nor will I use the the abbreviation RCS or the Remote Control Systems name to promote my NEW company's business, that I agreed to via email and I will honor it.[/b]

Yes you did 6 posts above. 
Robert Buck from RCS will be on hand to answers all your questions, and he is our New East Coast distributor and installor for all our RCS / Cordless Renovations products line. 
If RCS / Cordless Renovations is not using it you need to get some reading glasses. 

But what I did not agree too was using the frase 'formerly known as RCS" in any of my promotional ads, published articles, or websites because that language is covered under the "First Ammendment." 



Yes you did. You need to reread the last E mail you sent me and scroll down to where I stated specifically that. Your blanket agreement covered that phrase. 


Anyway, as the phrase *"formerly known as RCS"* uses the initials it is within the definition of Clause # 6 and thus should not be used.


*Your quote.
*At this time I would like to remind you to re-read the "Non-Compete" (directly or in-directly) and "Gage Order" clauses that you signed and had notrized. I would also like to inform you that the laws here in the US with "Non-Compete" agreements are extremely strict, and they will enforce that agreement with you of any products you sell, distribute, or manufacture here in the US that competes with Cordless Renovations, LLC in North America. 


*My answer.*
Clause # 5 of the agreement specifically refers to only the Elsema R/C based ELITE series equipment. 
As the Remote Control Systems (RCS) digital proportional control equipment I am making uses only off the shelf commercially available 2.4 GHz R/C equipment it works totally differently to the Elsema R/C based ELITE series controllers. 
It could not possibly be construed as similar to the rights purchased, and the "Group", as represented by Mr Goodson, understood that. 

It pains me that I have to keep answering distortions to defend my innocent position in this business and set the record straight


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is not the place for this and everyone knows it, take it to eMail or PM!*


----------

